# Umfrage zu eurem persönlichen Spiele-Fehlkauf 2011



## TheKhoaNguyen (22. Februar 2012)

*Umfrage zu eurem persönlichen Spiele-Fehlkauf 2011*

Wir haben nachgefragt, welchem PC-Spiel 2011 ihr den Titel "Spiele-Fehlkauf des Jahres" geben würdet. In der folgenden Umfrage könnt ihr abstimmen, nachdem ihr uns genügend neue Kandidaten genannt habt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Februar 2012)

Fable 3
Ich habe mich sehr darauf gefreut, nach Fable 1 wieder einen Teil der Reihe auf dem PC spielen zu können, war aber schließlich eher ernüchtert.
Es fängt schön an und die Welt gefiel mir gut, ebenso wie bestimmte Quests, die hervorstachen, aber ab einem gewissen Punkt, wiederholt sich alles irgendwie und das Spielkonzept gegen Ende hat mich dann endgültig demotiviert.



Spoiler



Da schlage ich den guten Weg ein, nur um gegen Ende die Wahl zu haben, böse zu sein, oder alle Immobilien des Landes zu kaufen und nebenher Kaffee trinken zu gehen, um zu warten, bis ich genug Geld eingenommen habe, um die Schatzkammer zu füllen und gut bleiben zu können.



Das Kampfsystem hat mich auch nicht komplett überzeugt, denn eigentlich brauchte ich nur einen Zauber zu nutzen, um alles aus dem Weg zu räumen. Spiele wie Assassin's Creed mögen ebenfalls ein simples System zu haben, was den Kampf betrifft, aber dort ist es immerhin so dynamisch, dass es noch Spaß macht.

Fable 3 ist also mein Fehlkauf des letzten Jahres.


----------



## Viper0201 (22. Februar 2012)

Könnte man die Umfrage zu einer Multiplechoice-Umfrage umändern. Bei mir kommen nämlich einige in Frage.


----------



## DeiMuddaInSchoen (24. Februar 2012)

Also Brink ist schon echt der tiefste Griff in Klo letztes Jahr.... das ist ja fast schon Kundenverarsche was hier abgeliefert wurde... also echt aber so schlechte games sieht man nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## BleedMage (24. Februar 2012)

Homefront. Und der Duke.


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (24. Februar 2012)

Homefront hab' ich nicht gekauft, da haben mir die Berichte  gereicht. Duke Nukem Forever hatte ich gefühlt seit 1997 vorbestellt und  na ja, es war eher ernüchternd. Da ich es bis heute nicht durchgespielt  habe, zeigt das wohl, dass es mich nicht erwischt hat. Dabei fand ich  einiges gar nicht so schlecht. Aber insgesamt -> und das nicht  zuletzt wegen dem grottenschlechten Multiplayer und dem quasi nicht  vorhandenem Wiederspielwert, mein größter Fehlkauf.


----------



## Eroghor (24. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal Crysis 2 angekreuzt, aber auch nur weil ich es zum Vollpreis gekauft habe. Das Spiel ist zwar gut, aber es fehlt einfach die Verbindung zum Vorgänger was mich ziemlich enttäuscht hat.
Sonst kauf ich meist sowieso im Steam Sonderangebot, grad den Duke für nen 5er da kann man in keinem Fall von nem Fehlkauf sprechen.


----------



## Cicero (24. Februar 2012)

DeiMuddaInSchoen schrieb:


> Also Brink ist schon echt der tiefste Griff in Klo letztes Jahr.... das ist ja fast schon Kundenverarsche was hier abgeliefert wurde... also echt aber so schlechte games sieht man nicht jeden Tag.


 
Ich fand Brink eigentlich ganz gut. Der Ansatz und zumindest die Umsetzung im MP-Teil waren gut, nur leider ist das Spiel aufgrund mangelnder Akzeptanz eingeschlafen. Man konnte auf den Servern sehr schön sehen warum: Diejenigen, die nur auf ihr K/D geschaut haben (was lustigerweise gar nicht statistisch erfasst wurde...) waren aufgrund mangelndem Erfolgserlebnis schnell wieder weg. Diejenigen, die im Team operiert haben, haben länger durchgehalten. Nur leider waren diese in der Minderheit, weswegen kaum noch was auf den Servern los ist/ war...

/edit: Fehlkauf für mich ganz klar CoD MW3. Einen an den Haaren herbeigezogener Abschluss der Singleplayer-Story mit Mohrhuhn.Geballer und langweiliges, weil ausgelutschtes Multiplayer-Geballer.


----------



## snaapsnaap (24. Februar 2012)

F1 2011, selbst für 20€ war es ein Witz was hier abgeliefert wurde...

Brink oder MW3 hab ich mir zum Glück nicht gekauft, denn die sind noch schlimmer


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (24. Februar 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich für Skyrim stimmen, weil es ohne mods halt wirklich die größte Enttäuschung war. Besch. balancing, magere Hauptstory und peinlich inszenierter Bürgerkrieg.
Gestimmt hab ich dann aber für brink. Die Entwickler haben das Spiel so over-hyped (falls es das Wort gibt), dass man das Endprodukt nur traurig finden konnte. Die Grafikprobleme trotz oder wegen highend hardware waren für mich fast ein Grund es zurückzugeben. Das tolle Smart war wegen der linearen Levels allenfalls lustig, sinnvoll eher weniger. Vielleicht hab ich dem Spiel zu wenig Zeit gegeben, aber ich wollte mich nicht länger damit auseinander setzen.
Wer MW3 gekauft hat, ist selber schuld.


----------



## toxic27 (24. Februar 2012)

CoD MW3,es lebe das Cheaten !!! Wenn es ginge würde ich das wieder umtauschen aber naja  50 € für den A.... auf Deutsch !


----------



## Gograshok (24. Februar 2012)

Bei mir war es Rage. Im Prinzip ganz nett, aber irgendwie war es nur zur Hälfte fertig gestellt (meiner Meinung nach). Der einzige Echte Endboss nach ca 30% des Spiels, null Waffenbalancing (stärkere Waffen wozu? hab den Endfight mit Shotgun in der Ecke stehend durchgezogen) Das Autorennen nur aufgesetzt und ohne Sinn. Ich glaub da wurde aus dem Ziel ein Shooter RPG zu gestalten ein 50% Shooter bzw 50% RPG. Und wenn man denkt !jetzt gehts los" isses vorbei


----------



## darachim (24. Februar 2012)

Eindeutig Crysis 2!!! Ein einziger riesiger Bug und selbst jetzt noch nicht fehlerfrei läuft...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. Februar 2012)

DeiMuddaInSchoen schrieb:


> Also Brink ist schon echt der tiefste Griff in Klo letztes Jahr.... das ist ja fast schon Kundenverarsche was hier abgeliefert wurde... also echt aber so schlechte games sieht man nicht jeden Tag.


 
Nein, es war nur so anders, dass es bei sehr vielen durchgefallen ist. K/D ist bei Brink scheißegal - es geht um Teamplay. Jeder hat seine Aufgabe und sollte sie auch versuchen zu erledigen, auch wenn er beim Versuch 10x stirbt und nur 3 Gegner mitnimmt. Hauptsache der Job, abhängig von der gewählten Klasse, wird erledigt. 
Und das Prinzip haben viele nicht verstanden und sind halt doch auf K/D Jagd gegangen und haben ein TDM gespielt. Das funktioniert in dem Game nicht wirklich und das haben viele sehr schnell gemerkt und das Spiel wieder verlassen. Und die Übrigen die das Spiel begriffen hatten waren zu wenige. Nen halbes Jahr nach Release war auf den Servern tote Hose.

Schade um ein geniales Spiel und ein astreines Spielprinzip. Im Prinzip hatte das Spiel sehr viel das ich geschätzt habe. Der Umgangston auf den Servern war ausgesprochen freundlich (abgesehen von den CoD / BF Heinis die sich gelegentlich verirrt hatten) und es war wirklich fordernd. Aber der beste Multiplayershooter is nix wert, wenn die Server leer sind und es niemand hat mit dem man es auf ner LAN zocken kann. Von daher ist Brink auch mein Fehlkauf des Jahres 2011. Nicht weil schlecht, sondern weil Geld für nen Spiel ausgegeben, dass ein paar wenige Monate später komplett nutzlos geworden ist.


----------



## roxery (24. Februar 2012)

Eindeutig StarWars: the old republic, absolut 0 spielspaß das spiel...wobei der kauf von MW3 fast genau so ein großer fehler war -.-


----------



## GeBuch (24. Februar 2012)

Eigentlich gar nichts, bei denn Spielen die nicht so gut sind/waren, hab ich gewartet bis günstig auf Steam im Angebot waren und die erst dann gekauft. Und bei einigen Spielen, waren die Tests von euch hier eine gute Entscheidungshilfe, daher ein großes Lob an die Redaktion.


----------



## Eshmael (25. Februar 2012)

Skyrim fehlt in der Liste. Nur weil es blind gehypt wird, wird das spiel nicht besser, und bleibt plattes Quantität als Qualität verkaufen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (25. Februar 2012)

Eshmael schrieb:


> Skyrim fehlt in der Liste. Nur weil es blind gehypt wird, wird das spiel nicht besser, und bleibt plattes Quantität als Qualität verkaufen.


 Da würd mich dann doch mal interessieren was an Skyrim schlecht sein soll?

Ich habs jetzt knapp 100 Stunden gespielt und mich hat das Spielerlebnis absolut beeindruckt.


----------



## FRfutzi01 (25. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal Dungeon Siege 3 gewählt. Aber Leute, BF3 fast 12 %? Ehrlich? Omg...


----------



## Dibony (25. Februar 2012)

Stronghold 3 war einfach nur schlimm.


----------



## Killerlink (26. Februar 2012)

Mal im Ernst.... MW3! 50€+ um ein Add-On zu bekommen das MW2 grafisch ein bisschen aufwertet, neue Maps beinhaltet und die "Story" mittelmäßig weiter führt. Multiplayer ganz zu schweigen ... Cheater, Gamelobbys, usw.  Das beste am ganzen Spiel ist bei manchen Waffen ser volle Sound. Das wars aber auch.


----------



## hightake (27. Februar 2012)

MW3 war natürlich der Fehlkauf, allerdings war mir klar, das das Spiel ein peinliches MW2.1 werden wird.
Macht eigentlich fun das Ding, wenn man mit 3-4 Leuten spielt, aber COD ist mittlerweile dermaßen Cheater verseucht.
Habe ich noch nie erlebt, das so viele arme Schweine cheatend durch die Gegend laufen.
Activision ist das natürlich Wurst. Man fragt sich überhaupt, warum die das Spiel überhaupt noch für
PC rausbringen, ist doch nicht mehr als Portokasse. 
Mich wundern die vielen Stimmen für BF3. Mag das Spiel zwar auch nicht, aber technisch ist es ok.
Duke war für mich eine positive Überraschung. Hat Laune gemacht der SP. Klar den MP hätte man sich schenken können,
aber für 30 Euro hatte ich 'ne Menge Spass.


----------



## jack6 (27. Februar 2012)

Also zum einen fehlt mir eine Optionen "Anderes" mit oder ohne Freitext, zum anderen fehlt mir mein letzter Fehlkauf, Anno 2070.

Hab am Ende die Packung samt CD an Ubisoft geschickt, weil ich mir dieses ständige Server da / Server nicht da und diesen Offline-Modus-Light nicht mehr antun konnte.


----------



## Klingelmann (27. Februar 2012)

yes, bf3 mit 12,42 minus. und es wird abgestimmt mit den füssen.


----------



## Batze (4. März 2012)

Star Wars tOR.

2 Monate gespielt und das war es dann. Rechnet man den 1 Freimonat ab ist es eine Frechheit was da für 63€ als MMO kaschiert wurde.
Als SP Game mag das noch richtig gut durchgehen. Als MMO finde ich es eine verarsche. Von der Technik will ich mal gar nicht reden. Einfach nur Grausam.


----------



## Mellsei (5. März 2012)

EIg. ziehmlich lustig  Die 2 Spiele die am meisten für Spannung gesorgt haben sie die größten Fehleinkäufe ?? xD aber okay  ich bin auch unzufrieden mit denen noch als größten Fehlkauf tendiere ich zu Hunted: Die Schmiede der Finsternis ,ohhh man !!Das ist aber auch ein Riesen Mist !!!Schade um das Geld =(


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (5. März 2012)

Auf jeden Fall StarWars: The Old Republic.

Einfach nur enttäuschend, selbst ROM habe ich zeittechnisch länger gespielt, auch Aion.

Dass hier MW3, DN4E und Brink genannt werden, kann ich dagegen nicht nachvollziehen. Das sind drei Titel, die mich im letzten Jahr sehr gut unterhalten haben. MW3 war Action pur von Anfang bis Ende mit toller Grafik, der Duke hat all den heutigen neumodernen Taktik-Nervern so richtig schön in die Eier getreten (OLD SCHOOL, BABY!!!) und Brink war endlich mal wieder was erfrischend anderes und hat mich mehr an UT oder QA erinnert.

Was die diversen Online-Kritiken (MW3, etc.) angeht: Da kann ich nichts zu sagen, da ich nicht online spiele (bis auf MMOs eben). Für mich zählt primär, der Spass, den ich im SP habe und da fällt es mir schwer, Spiele zu nennen, die MW3, Dragon Age 2 oder Duke Nukem 4 Ever übertroffen hätten... ok, Alice war auch noch sehr gut.


----------

